# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  Visual C++: Where can I find Visual C++ code samples?

## ovidiucucu

*Q:* Where can I find Visual C++ code samples?

*A:*
 In older Visual C++ versions like 6.0, the code samples come with install CD and can be copied on demand. For newer versions (Visuall Studio 20xx), you can download them from the following sites:
 Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Sample Library Visual C++ Samples and Related Documentation for Visual Studio 2010 

See also:
Where can I get the VC++ redistributable packages?

----------


## ovidiucucu

Meanwhile, Microsoft restructured the on-line sample repository. 
So, if you click on above link for Visual Studio 2010 samples, you'll get a page showing the following message: _"The Archive Gallery has been retired"_.
However, that's not a problem! It also shows a link to *MSDN Developer Code Samples*: http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/. That's even better, you can find there hundreds of Visual C++ code samples, on your choice. 

See also:
codexpert blog: How to Get Visual C++ Sample Projects

----------

